# Ultimate Dog Tease



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

This is good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQ ... e=youtu.be

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorites. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That must have taken some thought to put that video together. Well done!


----------



## davidfooter (Jan 17, 2012)

That's just not fair, haha! I don't think I could pull that kind of trick off, too kind hearted.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hilarious, thanks K2.


----------

